# Look what I found!



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

Last Sunday our kitchen sink stopped draining. Some troubleshooting and a cheap hand held snake determined I likely couldn't clear it myself. Then I took a good look into the sink tail piece and saw picture #1. A friend suggested using a fish tape and a self tapping screw to get it out, and by god it worked (see picture #2)! The sink still didn't want to drain, so our property manager called out a local trenchless company. A quick run thru with a hand-held drill style snake cleared the blockage that was at the bottom of the broom handle.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Looks like the $9/ hour Laborer was amusing himself on the roof clean up job.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is there a rodent problem in that home? LOL......:laughing:

What's with the expanding foam and the wire mesh under the sink?


----------



## yaacovp (Aug 18, 2016)

Reminds me of this rescue operation we did last year. My apprentice figured out a creative way to fish it out.


----------



## Sipp (Jul 14, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> Is there a rodent problem in that home? LOL......:laughing:
> 
> What's with the expanding foam and the wire mesh under the sink?


There used to be a HUGE rat problem. The rats were chewing thru so this was the property managers solution. The previous renter was a hoarder. A couple of rescued barn cats solved that problem!


----------



## Calrooter (Feb 7, 2017)

TV antenna poles are coming back with DTV! Tks FCC!


----------

